# Problem Running Multiple Trains



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an NCE DCC 10 amp system. I tried running multiple trains and am having the following issue. If I select loco 3 and set its speed step to 15, no problem. If I then select loco 6, as soon as I do that it shows the speed as 15. Now it does not set the speed at 15, its still running at whatever speed step it was, say 10, but as soon as I try and change the speed step by hitting the Increment on the controller, it jumps the speed from 10 to 16. it also does this for the direction, so if the last loco was running in reverse, it will throw the new selected loco into reverse. So somehow it doesn't seem to remember what the speed/direction of the prior loco was. I assume I must be doing something wrong. So how do I switch between 3 locos and keep the speed step the way it was last set, not what the last loco was set to?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did some research and it looks like I need to use the Recall button/feature?


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds like what I was going say. I use Digitrax and was going mention the "dispatch" button that's on the throttle. Never have used another DCC system so not sure on the wordage there.


----------

